# Colnago's New Lineup



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Anybody been to the Colnago website recently. It looks like it has been redone, or maybe it is the 2012 offerings. It looks like there are 3 or 4 entry level road frames now. From what I can see color scheme wise on the EPS and C59, I am not impressed yet again.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Other than the Black on Black C59 and maybe some subtle M10/CX-1 changes, I don't anything new paint wise.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

I stumbled in there yesterday, looks like a complete site revamp.

I must have unwittingly been a demographic that Ernesto gave too much weight to. I've had this thing for white and white/black frames for years - going back to the first Look 595 with the integrated seatpost.

Based on the overwhelming content of recent threads/posts, I'm the only person left who isn't sick of white/black and white/black/red paint schemes. 

billium


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

billium said:


> I stumbled in there yesterday, looks like a complete site revamp.
> 
> I must have unwittingly been a demographic that Ernesto gave too much weight to. I've had this thing for white and white/black frames for years - going back to the first Look 595 with the integrated seatpost.
> 
> ...


I will always go with red and black or red and white, unless I can get red, white, and green (e.g., ST01). About the only thing that is any decent is the C59 Italia 150th. However, it isn't my complete cup of tea and it costs way too much.

The good news is that I don't have to have the discussion with my wife wherein I am asking to purchase another frame.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am plenty satisfied with my "retro" Colnagos ( C-50 and EP that by some people's opinions are old style bikes  )

I would only consider the C-59 when they offer it on some classic paintjobs like they did with the C-50 on 2010.

maybe on 2014 when they put out the C-60 ?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*C59 In ART DECO*



Salsa_Lover said:


> I am plenty satisfied with my "retro" Colnagos ( C-50 and EP that by some people's opinions are old style bikes  )
> 
> I would only consider the C-59 when they offer it on some classic paintjobs like they did with the C-50 on 2010.
> 
> maybe on 2014 when they put out the C-60 ?


AD 11 please for me...................


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Shame they outfitted the C-59 Italia 150 (you know the bike made to celebrate modern Italy) with Shimano Dura Ace. Kinda takes a little of the nationalism out of the concept.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Dajianshan said:


> Shame they outfitted the C-59 Italia 150 (you know the bike made to celebrate modern Italy) with Shimano Dura Ace. Kinda takes a little of the nationalism out of the concept.


maybe do a trade off with a LBS or get a Frame only, resell the Chie-mano and get some real shifters


----------



## nickie (Oct 17, 2005)

Dajianshan said:


> Shame they outfitted the C-59 Italia 150 (you know the bike made to celebrate modern Italy) with Shimano Dura Ace. Kinda takes a little of the nationalism out of the concept.


that is why i made sure my 150TH had SR11 group, bora wheels, fizik saddle and deda components.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I am plenty satisfied with my "retro" Colnagos ( C-50 and EP that by some people's opinions are old style bikes  )
> 
> I would only consider the C-59 when they offer it on some classic paintjobs like they did with the C-50 on 2010.
> 
> maybe on 2014 when they put out the C-60 ?


You mean, something like this?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

bottecchia_eja said:


> You mean, something like this?


YES SIR!!!! My 2nd favorite Colnago scheme!!! I saw someone riding a C59 in PR99 last weekend. I was very envious, needless to say. 

I don't plan on getting another carbon frame for a while. Maybe on my 50th (which is in 4.5 years). But I do plan on getting some more steel. Not-so-seriously thinking about that Master X-lite in PR99.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*go to colnago*

check out the new 2013 models...........you'll see some great steel & paint.:blush2::blush2:


----------

